# Homemade dog treats ❤️



## Georgia12369 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey there! 

Just a quick message to let you know that my dog treat shop, BooBearPets, is now live! We have just taken our next step as a company and made our very own website! ❤ 


I’d really appreciate if you could give it a visit! we have just launched our Halloween collection


Thanks !❤ 


Simply type BooBearPets . Com


----------

